# What does dominoing mean



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

i have been reading up on guppies and this word keeps coming up, does any one know what it means.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Can you use the word in context?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yah, what context? Dominos fall one after another. I don't know if it means fish getting pregnant, having fry, or dropping dead one after another when used with fish or it is some reference to spots.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Lol oh yeah would help if i pt more info lol. i was searching for ideas on why my pg guppy was pacing the tank back and forth. As i didnot know when she was due. And thats when i saw the word. that others fish dominoed. As well. If this makes sence, But it was too late as she gave birth and all 6 fry and her died. straight after.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm... I haven't heard this one, and I've been at it for a long time. I am going to guess, though, that it means that after one guppy drops her fry, this stimulates the others nearby to do the same, that is, it starts a domino effect of birthing. 

Now, I should also point out that I have never noticed this to be especially true. On the other hand, I never really paid that much attention to it.


----------

